# [HOWTO] X.org con Trasparenze

## Cagnulein

In relazione a questo topic ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1443578#1443578 ), vi linko questo bellissimo howto ( http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=204593 ) per rendere il vostro xorg transparenticciccioso  :Smile: 

ecco qualche screenshots:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/9852227/

http://lila-theme.uni.cc/rezza/shots/composite.png

http://lila-theme.uni.cc/rezza/shots/pastel.png

http://lila-theme.uni.cc/rezza/shots/trans.png

fatemi sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

che figata!!!!!!!!!!!! altro che macosx.. ora ci provo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------

## GhePeU

il code freeze è stato ieri, tra poco dovrebbe uscire la prima rc e c'è già un primo ebuild in lavorazione nel portage tree

io aspetterei un paio di giorni per installarlo con quello

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco mi hai smontato   :Crying or Very sad: 

no, scherzo, hai ragione  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

io nn ho mai usato xorg, è complicato passare dal vecchio xfree a xorg? otterrò vantaggi? link?   :Laughing: 

----------

## GhePeU

la stabile nel portage è uguale a xfree

emerge unmerge xfree

emerge xorg-x11

finito

(anzi no, magari dovrai cambiare i percorsi dei font nei file di configurazione e rinominare XF86Config in xorg.conf)

----------

## Cagnulein

per niente complicato, vantaggi praticamente nessuno  :Smile: 

cmq ci sono vari howto nel forum internazionale  :Smile: 

----------

## zioponics

Comunque con fluxbox o enlightenment come wm, e Eterm o aterm come terminale io sto usando la transparenza da qualche annetto ormai....

ok é una "finta" trasparenza, perché mentre muovi le finestre l'immagine é gelata, ma l'effetto mentre lavori é lo stesso....na figata   :Laughing: 

screenshot:

http://www.fourfingers.org/~dikkjo/images/040817_screenshot.jpg

sempre che il server sia accessibile dall'esterno...boh

Le font degli Eterm vengono da LFP -> Linux Font Project, non mi ricordo più il link ma lo trovai sul sito di fluxbox.

Qualcuno sa come togliere le decorazioni del windows manager ( bordi+barra del titolo) in fluxbox ?? xché vorrei incrostare qualche xterm nella Desktop Layer...

----------

## Raffo

@zioponics: tu lo fai con i terminali, mentre con quell'how-to tutte le finestre diventano trasparenti..

----------

## Cagnulein

guardate cosa ho trovato nel mio package.mask

```
# <seemant@gentoo.org> (13 Aug 2004)

# Masked for TESTING by DEVS and ARCHES!

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.2
```

via di package.unmask!!

provo e vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## zioponics

 *Quote:*   

> @zioponics: tu lo fai con i terminali, mentre con quell'how-to tutte le finestre diventano trasparenti..

 

 :Embarassed:  azz...non avevo notato...  ho clikkato sulle uniche due immagini senza la trasparenza!

----------

## Cerberos86

e l'effetto delle ombre attorno le finestre è incluso o è qualcosa a parte?

Dal punto di vista delle prestazioni come va? rallentamenti?   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sa come togliere le decorazioni del windows manager ( bordi+barra del titolo) in fluxbox ?? xché vorrei incrostare qualche xterm nella Desktop Layer...

 

Qui siamo OT. Ci sono diversi topic su questo argomento, ripescane uno e prosegui lì, grazie (per esempio, questo)

----------

## Sparker

Ieri ho compilato la versione 6.7.99.2 ma mi ha dato un paio di problemi:

1 - se passavo alla console in framebuffer quasi sempre si "rimescolava" completamente l'immagine, ma forse è colpa dei driver ATI o del framebuffer

2 - non mi faceva più partire XFCE  :Shocked:  !  gdm partiva senza problemi e con fluxbox nessun problema. mistero.

Dovendo lavorare non ho indagato a fondo, sono tornato alla stabile e aspetterò la prossima rc.

----------

## Cagnulein

lo sto usando ora il 6.7.99.2

da me funge bene ma ha molti buchi e una volta si è piantato (nel giro di 5 minuti)..ora lo sto utilizzando e se non attivo le trasparenze va molto + veloce della versione precedente, sopratutto attivando nello xorg.conf 

```
Option "RenderAccel" "true"
```

nella sezione relativa alla propria scheda video (solo per Nvidia)

fatemi sapere le vostre considerazioni  :Smile: 

volevo postarvi uno screenshot, ma quando ho cercato di farlo mi si è piantato X  :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

L'ho provato anch'io con la RenderAccel e va che é una scheggia, peccato che scazza moltissimo i widget. Ma promette tantissimo (soprattutto con un bel backend delle Qt4...). Sotto gnome (senza xcompmgr) metacity non funziona e si impalla appena clicchi su una finestra.

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> L'ho provato anch'io con la RenderAccel e va che é una scheggia, peccato che scazza moltissimo i widget.

 

Vorrei provarlo anche io. Ultimamente sto usando KDE e se non erro anche tu lo usi per la maggiore. Dici che è inusabile per ora?

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> (senza xcompmgr)

 

Ho visto che anche io non ce l'ho installato. 

In due parole, sapresti dirmi a cosa serve di preciso?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Ho visto che anche io non ce l'ho installato. 
> 
> In due parole, sapresti dirmi a cosa serve di preciso?

 

a utilizzare le trasparenze...senza di quello non noti differenze con il nuovo xorg (in termini di trasperenze sempre  :Razz: )

----------

## n3m0

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> a utilizzare le trasparenze...senza di quello non noti differenze con il nuovo xorg (in termini di trasperenze sempre )

 

Col vecchio vorrai dire  :Razz: 

Grazie...cmq per ora mi interessa la maggiore velocità.

Sappiamo tutti che X è un collo di bottiglia bello grosso per i sistemi che usano Xfree da tempo. Speriamo bene!

Poi, ben vengano le figate grafiche!

----------

## Cagnulein

a paragone con il vecchio

ma utilizzando quello nuovo

 :Razz: 

l'italiano....è soggettivo   :Laughing: 

----------

## egolf

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> lo sto usando ora il 6.7.99.2
> 
> ```
> Option "RenderAccel" "true"
> ```
> ...

 

Sto usando il 6.7.99.2 anch' io, ho messo il RenderAccel (per provare anche se ho una ATI Radeon Mobility M6 e non un' Nvidia), e la velocità con qui si aprono le finestre fa paura (prima ci mettevano un sacco, ora sono praticamente immediate)  :Very Happy: 

Grazie per il tip

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

>  ho messo il RenderAccel

 

la puoi anche togliere visto che i driver ati non gestiscono questa opzione  :Razz: 

fammi sapere se vedi cambiamenti (e sarebbe strano   :Wink:  )

----------

## Raffo

domanda stupida: perchè usate tutti xorg invece del classico xfree? cos'è che vi ha fatto scegliere? (oltre ai problemi di licenza di xfree nuovo ecc..)

----------

## Cagnulein

appunto la licenza...e poi che cmq xfree da quello che ho visto io (forse mi sto sbagliando) non venivo più aggiornato, o meglio, venivano applicate solo bugfix; invece, xorg, come sta dimostrando, sta aggiungendo nuove features e sopratutto ottimizzazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

@cagnulein: si infatti nn aggiungono più niente praticamente...

/me continua a pensare se mettere questo benedetto xorg oppure no  :Confused: 

----------

## Cagnulein

pensare?   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> /me continua a pensare se mettere questo benedetto xorg oppure no 

 

Direi che puoi anche smettere di pensare. 

Xfree non sarà più supportato (ufficialmente) da Gentoo. Si continueràn ad aggiornare Xorg e del resto il team di Xorg sembra lavorare abbastanza bene  :Wink: 

Quindi

```
emerge -C xfree
```

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

Fai qualche ricerca per il forum per sapere i pochi cambiamenti da fare al file di configurazione.  :Wink: 

----------

## egolf

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    ho messo il RenderAccel 
> 
> la puoi anche togliere visto che i driver ati non gestiscono questa opzione 
> 
> fammi sapere se vedi cambiamenti (e sarebbe strano   )

 

vero  :Smile: 

cmq lo lascio è bello da vedere nel conf  :Razz: 

Però è veramente bello avere le finestre che si caricano veloci (per la trasparenza ormai con sto portatile c' è poco da fare)

----------

## JacoMozzi

Mi sono aggiornato anch'io ad Xorg proprio ieri sera e, a parte il tempo di compilazione un po' esagerato rispetto alla guida di un tipo su Documentation Tips & Tricks, devo dire che é filato tutto liscio  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## ema

a me no, si sono imputtanati tutti i font!!

seguendo la guida

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164507&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=font+xorg&start=0

[/url]

ho migliorato le cose, ma in konsole sono sempre pessimi...

aiuto!

----------

## Cagnulein

anche a me si sono incasinati però devo ancora provare tutte le soluzioni proposte e in + ora sto installando lo xorg cvs che chiaramente non è presente nel portage e che a detta di molto è molto + stabile e veloce di quello nel portage  :Smile: 

----------

## ema

ho gia messo il cvs, ne vale la pena

----------

## Cagnulein

è + stabile ma ci sono ancora problemi, va beh, intanto la continuno ad utilizzare sperando di trovare qualche buchino  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

qualcuno utilizza xorg cvs sotto kde? l'ho appena installato seguendo l'howto proposto da cagnulein ma lanciando xcompmgr da kde si freeza tutto. Da twm invece va tutto. Qno che ha avuto lo stesso problema? Suggerimenti? Idee? Soluzioni? Cmq questo xorg mi soddisfa, lo trovo parecchio piu' veloce di xfree, se poi penso anche alle trasparenze... sbav  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho installato la versione cvs

Fastidio, continua a non farmi partire xfce4!!

Ma solo da utente normale, come root funziona!

Deve essere un problema di permessi, ma dai log non risulta nulla

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Deve essere un problema di permessi, ma dai log non risulta nulla

 

per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere, porva a dare 

```
# less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
```

e vedi se riesci a isolare una qualche ragione...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## GhePeU

stavo dando un'occhiata all'ebuild

la use dmx a cosa serve? dovrebbe attivare la dmx extension, che non ho mai sentito nominare

e insecure-drivers?

EDIT:

come non detto, DMX = Distributed Multihead X

adesso vedo se trovo qualcos'altro

----------

## Sparker

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*   Deve essere un problema di permessi, ma dai log non risulta nulla 
> 
> per non saper ne leggere ne scrivere, porva a dare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ho trovato nulla, tranne un altro bug: apro openOffice.org e X si riavvia...

Visto che con openoffice ci sto lavorando, sono dovuto tornare nuovamente a xorg6.7.0

Per chi è interessato gli ebuild cvs di Redeeman compilano di default tutte le nuove estensione.

Per utilizzarli c'è una quida qui

----------

## Sparker

Comunque, anche a me è sembrato decisamente migliore del precedente (tolti i bug)

----------

## ema

io uso la CVS installata manualmente (make World e install) e funzia tutto mooooolto velocemente con kde, ma anche a me se lancio xcompmgr freeza, devo collegarmi da remoto e killare xcompmgr cosi riparte tutto

----------

## Cagnulein

la cosa che odio molto è che quando lancio xcompmgr beep-media-player viene disegnato male, cioè va tipo ontop e prende pixel da altre finestre...appena posso vi faccio uno screenshot così capite meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Si lo fa anche con tutte le applicazioni kde. 

Comunque io credo chi xcompmgr sia solo una sorta di "hack" per fare vedere le potenzialitá delle nuove estensioni, credo che in futuro siano i toolkit grafici (come qt e gtk) a doversi occupare di fare ció, e permettere quindi molti piú effetti.

----------

## croot

l'unico problema che ho con xorg è che sul portatile non mi fa cliccare usando il touchpad ed è un po' rigido nel muoversi: ossia se muovo lentamente va a scatti oppure non si muove, specialmente in obliquo.

N.B. il file di conf è di xfree, su cui non avevo nessuno problema.

----------

## /dev/full

Me lo sto installando anch'io da cvs...  :Very Happy: 

 problemi di cui parlavate ci sono solo con KDE o anche con Gnome?

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> credo chein futuro siano i toolkit grafici (come qt e gtk) a doversi occupare di fare ció, e permettere quindi molti piú effetti.

 

Concordo pienamente.

Cmq, con la 6.7.99.2 che ho trovato mascherata nel portage non ho notato questo grande incremento di velocità. Anzi, a dirla tutto, a me sembra tutto come prima. Almeno ad occhio.

Sarà perchè ho un PC abbastanza potente? (XP2600+,512MB RAM, etc).

Cmq, confermo, con KDE, le trasparenze non sono proprio attuabili per ora.

@mota, sai per caso se nelle QT4 hanno intenzione di ficcare qualche supporto particolare per queste figate qui?  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

Con questa versione, X-org ha gia' raggiunto  freedesktop.org per quello che riguarda le feature giocose?

----------

## motaboy

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @mota, sai per caso se nelle QT4 hanno intenzione di ficcare qualche supporto particolare per queste figate qui? 

 

Da quello che ho visto nella preview hanno attuato una struttura a plugin che permette diversi backend grafici. Il piú bello credo sia quello che utilizza le OpenGL per disegnare TUTTO. su schede che hanno un driver accelerato decente promettono guadagni in velocitá dell'ordine delle centinaia. Un pó come dovrebbe fare cairo usando come backend glitz. Per il fatto dell'utilizzo di XFixes, Damage e Compose non so niente. Comunque queste possono essere usate per esempio dai window manager per creare gli effetti di trasparenza, ombra delle finestre oppure il famoso "expose" di apple.

Adesso non ho tempo ma ho trovato questo

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14422

e c'é anche l'ebuild per gentoo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57107

al contrario di skippy usa proprio queste tre estensioni, ho proprio voglia di provarlo.

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> <grandi cose sulle QT4>

 

Ottimo  :Smile: 

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Adesso non ho tempo ma ho trovato questo
> 
> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14422

 

Lo proverò. Tempo fa provai expocity (metacity pachato) ma era una delusione...

----------

## motaboy

Come non detto. L'ho provato ma non credo che usi queste estensioni. Comunque sembra molto valido.

----------

## akiross

CLAP CLAP  :Very Happy:  Complimenti!

Quello che cercavo, ora provo e vediamo (ho anche conosciuto figlet, carinissimo!)

Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

 *ema wrote:*   

> ma anche a me se lancio xcompmgr freeza, devo collegarmi da remoto e killare xcompmgr cosi riparte tutto

 

Ok allora non e' colpa mia... Da una parte sono sollevato, dall'altra quasi quasi mi spiace perche' speravo di trovare una soluzione   :Wink: 

/me che va a provare kompose

----------

## /dev/full

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Eccomi sul mio mozilla semitrasparente  :Very Happy: 

http://img20.exs.cx/img20/2023/xorgtransp.png

Pero' c'ho il Direct Rendering disabilitato  :Crying or Very sad: 

Come lo abilito? Ho una matrox G400 Millennium Dual Head...

Ho installato xorg da cvs, ed il direct rendering non c'era piu'...

Ho provato a reinstallare i drivers per la mia scheda video, e a ricompilare il kernel (il kernel ha gia' i drivers inclusi), ma niente...

startx non mi outputta alcun errore, e non so cosa controllare...

Se xcompmgr non e' attivo glxgears mi fa 200 fps, altrimenti 30  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi

----------

## Sasdo

ciao, data la voglia di trasparenze, ho installato xorg 6.7.99.2, quello hard masked in portage.

ho un problema: seguendo la guida proposta (ochei, dice di usare il cvs... preferisco l'ebuild...) aggiorno il file xorg.conf con le righe:

```

Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

```

ma quel puzzone di xorg mi dice un bel:

```

"Extensions" is not a valid section name.

```

domanda:

è a causa delle mi USE sbagliate? (non ho messo tutte quelle riguardo il 3D perchè tanto la mia scheda non è supportata) o al fatto che la versione in portage è più vecchia di quella cvs (quasi certo) e non contempla le trasparenze?

Gracias, 

il Sasdo

----------

## Cagnulein

no, a me andava anche con quella in portage...mi fai vedere con che flag lo hai compilato?

----------

## Raffo

che devo fare per mettere quello cvs (nn so bene cosa sia e nn ho mai messo niente di cvs..)??

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> che devo fare per mettere quello cvs (nn so bene cosa sia e nn ho mai messo niente di cvs..)??

 

è tutto nel link nel primo post di questo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

[ot]sapete come ha fatto questo rezza ad ottenere quella barra tipo shell con le statistiche del suo sistema in fondo al desk??[/ot]

ma con l'installazione cvs nn si "sporca" il sistema?? nn c'è un'ebuild??

/me continua a documentarsi su xorg e si prepara al grande passo  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma con l'installazione cvs nn si "sporca" il sistema?? nn c'è un'ebuild??

 

Se leggi qualche post sopra, scoprirai che esiste anche un ebuild, solo che ancora è masked.

 *Quote:*   

> /me continua a documentarsi su xorg e si prepara al grande passo 

 

Ma buttati, è tutto tranne che un grande passo. Migrare ora è assolutamente indolore, ma più aspetti più le differenze con xfree si sentiranno e "difficile" sarà la migrazione. Fidati, se non di me dei mille howto che esistono a riguardo  :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

@Cagnulein:

dunque, ho compilato con queste USE:

```

USE="acpi acpi4linux caps cdr cscope ctype devmap dga dio 

directfb divx4linux dvd edl evo fbcon freetype fs gatos gd

gs icq magemagick imap imlib2 java jp2 libcaca lzo maildir 

moznocompose moznoirc moznomail oav openssh pam pnp recode 

rtc samba truetype shared sharedmem stroke tiff unicode usb 

v4l2 wxwindows xml xvid -apm -crypt -encode -kde -gnome 

-mikmod -quicktime -spell -xv -zlib -berkdb -arts -esd"

```

e in breve quelle che riguardano più strettamente xorg:

```

pam        // che con le trasparenze non c'ha un tubo da dire...

```

....ehm... dici che c'entra qualcosa?

 :Embarassed: 

quali flag hai usato tu?

che magari provo...

Gracias,

il Sasdo

----------

## Cagnulein

io ho questo per xorg

```
[$][ghei][~] emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.99.2  -3dfx -3dnow -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static  0 kB 
```

----------

## Sasdo

ho cambiato le USE (le ho messe quasi tutte =) e ora sto ricompilando.

Tralaltro mi sono accorto di una cosa strana:

```

emerge -s xorg

 Latest Available:  xorg-6.7.0

 Latest Installed:  xorg-6.7.99.2

```

ma se vado a vedere i distfiles scopro di avere i sorgenti della 6.7.0!!!!

e quindi ho quella installata!!

ma allora per quale arcano motivo dice di avere la 6.7.99.2??

Il mio portage s'è fumato una canna? =)

Beh, comunque sia ora sto compilando il "vero" xorg 6.7.99.2

speriamo...

...a presto news e screenshots! (magari!!)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari quelli che si trovano in src con 6.7.0 servono anche per la 99

----------

## Sasdo

EVVIVA EVVIVA FUNZIONA!!!

Peccato che sia lento ammazzato!!!

Le ombre rallentano un sacco (effettivamente si accusa lentezza solo negli spostamenti delle finestre) così come pure le trasparenze...

Mi sballa alcuni pixel (amen..) e se apro xterm per vedere quello che scrivo devo prima spostare la finestra....

a parte tutto ciò è una fichezza non indifferente!!!

Non vedo l'ora che vada in porto e sia stabile (e magari con prestazioni decenti per il mio misero pc...)

Evviva evviva!!

il Sasdo

----------

## /dev/full

Ho riemerso la versione stable dal portage...

Non sono riuscito ad abilitare il direct rendering sulla versione cvs che quindi era inutilizzabile quando attivavo ombre e trasparenza... E senza queste features che me ne faccio?

Non ho ancora capito perche' fosse disattivato il dr... Non credo di aver sbagliato nulla... Quando ci sara' la versione stable funzionera' sicuramente, o il mio 3d correra' qualche rischio?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> 21 Aug 2004; Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org>
> 
> xorg-x11-6.7.99.902.ebuild:
> 
> OK, this is the real ebuild. I'm calling this the
> ...

 

muahahah, peccato che vado via ora e torno domani  :Sad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io ho messo su la versione cvs e mi funziona alla grande.

devo dire pero che, anche con l'accelerazione hardware nvidia, una volta attivate le trasparente scatta troppo, al punto da doverle disabilitare (sempre che voglia un sistema usabile  :Smile: )

----------

## Cagnulein

quella nel portage ora va già meglio...o almeno lanciando la prima volta xcompmgr scatta...chiudendolo e riaprendolo si ha un sistema utilizzabile al 100%...

----------

## n3m0

Una curiosità...

Le trasparenze le attivate con

```
xcompmgr -c
```

vero? (a parte la Section aggiuntiva nel xorg.conf)

E solo io mi ritrovo con delle finestre tutt'altro che trasparenti, ma con un un rettangolo nero intorno semitrasparente e i menu che si smerdano?

(provato con FluxBox, Enlightenment, Gnome, KDE)...

Mah   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sasdo

no, con xcompmgr attivi la possibilità di fare le trasparenze e le ombre delle finestre (quei rettangoli neri che dici)

Se non vuoi le ombre basta che dai

```

xcompmgr

```

senza argomenti.

Per le trasparenze devi usare 

```

transset .3

```

e quindi col mouse selezioni la finestra da rendere trasparente.

Il parametro .3 è il coefficiente di trasparenza e può andare da 0 a 1 (quindi .1 .2 .3 ...)

E' un po' scomodo ma funziona ed è molto figo...

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco i miei snapshots con tutte le ultime release

http://cagnulein.no-ip.info/tmp/22-08-2004-desk1.png

http://cagnulein.no-ip.info/tmp/22-08-2004-desk2.png

centrino 1.5 (ora settato a 600 e funziona fluidissimo) con geforce fx 5200 mobile

----------

## zioponics

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> quella nel portage ora va già meglio...o almeno lanciando la prima volta xcompmgr scatta...chiudendolo e riaprendolo si ha un sistema utilizzabile al 100%...

 

confermo...al rilancio di xcompmgr gira che é un piacere....

ma se faccio degli screenshot con gkrellm o con la funzione del menu di fluxbox la trasparenza non si vede. (le ombre si) boh...

----------

## Cagnulein

ho visto una cosa negativa ma che sicuramente sarà implementata:

quando si chiudono le finestre di cui avevi settato la trasparenza, questa si resetta (chiaramente)...spero che venga messo un parametro a transset in modo da salvare la configurazione  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Ho provato anche io l'ultima ver disponibile in portage e devo dire che funziona bene, non si incastra piu'   :Smile:  Peccato sia lenta pero' su un p3 1000 con geffo2 mx non posso pretendere molto ehehe

Comunque davvero carino, devo solo capire come impostare la trasparenza ad ogni finestra, per ora riesco a farlo solo con la konsole dalla quale lancio transset, le altre restano opache  :Confused: 

----------

## Disabled

Ecco qua il mio desktop con le trasparenze attivate...

@flocchini: sai che dopo aver lanciato transset devi cliccare col mouse sulla finestra che vuoi rendere trasparente, vero?[/url]

----------

## motaboy

Anche a me va da dio, ma solo con la RenderAccel dell'nvidia attivata, anche qua peró il movimento delle finestre é piú lento rispetto alla posizione del cursore.

lo sapete che se date xcompmgr --help vedete le varie opzioni, e con la -f attivate i menu che sfumano? (ogni tanto spariscono...)

----------

## n3m0

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> no, con xcompmgr attivi la possibilità di fare le trasparenze e le ombre delle finestre (quei rettangoli neri che dici)

 

Avevo immaginato dovessero essere le ombre. Ma ti assicuro che non si vedono affatto come tali (come ad es negli screenshot di Cagnulein)...

Ma sono proprio dei grossi rettangoli neri, senza smooth, senza effetto alcuno insomma...

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> transset .3
> ...

 

Provato, ma niente  :Sad: 

Sembro essere l'unico, e vai a capire perchè ora...Uffa.

----------

## Sasdo

domanda scema:

nell'xorg.conf hai scritto

```

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection

```

?

----------

## n3m0

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> domanda scema:

 

 :Smile: 

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> nell'xorg.conf hai scritto
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...

 

Ovviamente si  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

se aggiungo questo all'xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection
```

X non parte perche' dice che non sa cosa vogliano dire queste opzioni...

eppure sto usando l'ultima versione STABILE presente in portage, le altre sono HARD masked... ce' da fidarsi?

----------

## Cagnulein

con quelle stabili non puoi usare quella opzione!

l'opzione composite è stata introdotta con le ultime versioni mascherate...

sì, cmq c'è da fidarsi, mai un problema da 2 gg  :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

"mai un problema in 2 giorni" e' una frase da windows user.

io voglio sentire "mai un problema in 2 anni"!   :Very Happy: 

scherzo, oggi provo  :Wink: 

----------

## Cagnulein

beh non puoi per un alpha sbilanciarti troppo..chiaro che se ci tieni alla stabilità perchè usi il pc per lavoro, ti consiglio di tenerti la versione stabile  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

ho provato la 902 per qualche ora

impressioni:

1) xfce4 con xcompmgr attivo non funziona bene, i temi sballano

2) xcompmgr funziona e la velocità è buona, a meno che non imposti le trasparenze, in quel caso il sistema diventa inutilizzabile (ho una ati radeon 7500, driver dri), non so se ci sia qualcosa di affine al RenderAccel di nvidia

3) in ogni caso attivare l'estensione composite è utile anche senza xcompmgr, il fastidioso effetto di "rottura" dei bordi delle finestre quando le si sposta velocemente sparisce del tutto

4) è stata aggiornata la sezione opengl, la versione mesa è 6.01 e anche il driver è migliore, glxgears è passato da 1330 a 1480 fps

in conclusione: se è stabile (e senza attivare xcompmgr, che peraltro mi rallenta tutto, sembra lo sia) xorg nuovo ha diversi vantaggi anche senza ombre e trasparenze

----------

## Sparker

Ho scoperto il motivo di tutti i miei problemi: driver ATI buggati

Sembra che rilasceranno una nuova versione fra "qualche settimana"...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Phemt

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   no, con xcompmgr attivi la possibilità di fare le trasparenze e le ombre delle finestre (quei rettangoli neri che dici) 
> 
> Avevo immaginato dovessero essere le ombre. Ma ti assicuro che non si vedono affatto come tali (come ad es negli screenshot di Cagnulein)...
> 
> Ma sono proprio dei grossi rettangoli neri, senza smooth, senza effetto alcuno insomma...
> ...

 

devi lanciare xcompmgr -c (senza l'opzione -s)

----------

## Cagnulein

nuova versione di xorg nel portage   :Cool: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> devi lanciare xcompmgr -c (senza l'opzione -s)

 

E' ciò che ho fatto. Ma nada.

----------

## GhePeU

a voi come vanno le applicazioni opengl?

io sto avendo diversi malfunziomenti e segmentation fault con xcompmgr abilitato

----------

## flocchini

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> nuova versione di xorg nel portage  

 

E proviamola   :Wink: 

Magari fa ricomparire l'helvetica, misteriosamente scomparso da qdo ho messo xorg insieme ad altri font carini che avevo e non so dove andare a trovare  :Sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> a voi come vanno le applicazioni opengl?
> 
> io sto avendo diversi malfunziomenti e segmentation fault con xcompmgr abilitato

 

più che altro devo killarlo se voglio vedere un video con mplayer  :Wink: 

----------

## Phemt

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> a voi come vanno le applicazioni opengl?
> 
> io sto avendo diversi malfunziomenti e segmentation fault con xcompmgr abilitato

 

io avevo sementation fault con la 902.

Ho risolto con un opengl-update nvidia.

Nella 903 nessun problema grave per ora.

----------

## Cagnulein

903 da dio! i bordi delle finestre si sono messi a posto magicamente e anche l'occupazione della cpu è calata da 10% a 2%

che dire...un grazie a tutti gli sviluppatori  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

da me non sembra cambiato niente in termini di prestazioni, e appena metto una trasparenza va tutto lentissimo

mi sa che con i driver ati open source non c'è differenza tra avere la render acceleration on o off...  :Sad: 

xv vi funziona? se guardo un filmato con mplayer si vede una barra nera dove dovrebbe esserci la riga della console da cui lo lancio che mostra i tempi e le altre statistiche

----------

## motaboy

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> da me non sembra cambiato niente in termini di prestazioni, e appena metto una trasparenza va tutto lentissimo
> 
> mi sa che con i driver ati open source non c'è differenza tra avere la render acceleration on o off... 
> 
> 

 

La Render Accel é una feature dei driver Nvidia closed.

----------

## GhePeU

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   da me non sembra cambiato niente in termini di prestazioni, e appena metto una trasparenza va tutto lentissimo
> 
> mi sa che con i driver ati open source non c'è differenza tra avere la render acceleration on o off... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

c'è un supporto anche nei driver ati, volevo rendermi conto se ho problemi io o se è davvero così lenta

man radeon

```
       Option "RenderAccel" "boolean"

              Enable  Render  acceleration.   Does not support component alpha

              (subpixel) rendering.  Only supported on Radeon series up to and

              including  9200  (9500/9700 and newer unsupported).  The default

              is off.

```

----------

## motaboy

Ma secondo me in questo caso l'alpha rendering é appunto quello che serve...

----------

## primero.gentoo

Ho fatto un bel saltino dalla XFree 4.3.0 (eh già, ero un affezzionato) a Xorg 6.7.99.903 e che dire .... Scheggia che e' una bellezza!!!!

Ho provato le trasparenze , motivo che mi hanno spinto al selvaggio emerge a dire il vero, e il mio piccolo pentiumIII 1000 ha cominciato ad accusare seriamente... diventa veramente inutilizzabile ma sono una gra figata!

Certo ancora non sono il massimo, anzi direi che sono quasi inutili al di fuori di screenshot fichi da inviare agli amici ma le prospettive sono ottime e di piu  :Smile: 

Per la stabilita' ... speriamo bene, ora ho troppo sonno per provarlo a fondo ...

Ciauz

----------

## ScolaBirra

Spettacolare 

xorg 6.7.99.903 con una scheda nvidia.

scheggia che e' una bellezza e nessun problema di sbavamenti nelle finestre. Solo ImageMagick per ora non mi funziona, a causa di un problema di font penso.

Cmq ho notato una cosa:

```
scola@lello scola $ ls -l /usr/portage/packages/All/

total 161173

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 63795851 Jul 23 00:05 xfree-4.3.0-r5.tbz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 61302632 Sep  1 02:16 xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1.tbz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 39774181 Aug 31 18:49 xorg-x11-6.7.99.903.tbz2
```

Com'e' possibile che rispetto a Xfree 4.3.0 la dimensione del package sia quasi dimezzata, ma il numero di features e di qualita' del server sia aumentata? Erano proprio cosi' tarocchi quelli di Xfree?

----------

## hellraiser

 *Quote:*   

> Com'e' possibile che rispetto a Xfree 4.3.0 la dimensione del package sia quasi dimezzata, ma il numero di features e di qualita' del server sia aumentata?

 

Can che abbaia non morde!   :Very Happy: 

Tutto quello che luccica non è oro!    :Smile: 

L'abito non fa il monaco!   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Erano proprio cosi' tarocchi quelli di Xfree?

 

Non sottovalutare i benefici di una riorganizzazione del codice o anche il fatto che forse adesso ci lavorano più persone...

Oppure xorg ha deciso di buttare via determinate funzionalità che erano mantenute per scopi di compatibilità verso il basso.

----------

## GhePeU

potrebbe interessare a chi usa schede ATI supportate dai driver open source

 *Quote:*   

> On Mon, 2004-08-30 at 18:04 +0200, Francesco Biscani wrote:
> 
> > - transparencies and shadows are still dead slow. Better with RenderAccel, but 
> 
> > still quite unusable. Is this because the lack of support for component alpha 
> ...

 

http://freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-August/002797.html

----------

## G2k

boh....non sono "bleeding edge" come voi....aspettiamo la stabile    :Wink: 

----------

## bustah

Ehmm...domanda:

uso fluxbox con xorg, per attivare le trasparenze devo fare tutta quella trafila  o non è necessario?

Mi sembra di aver letto opinioni contrapposte :-/

----------

## Cagnulein

uscita una nuova versione di xorg  :Smile: 

stanotte avrò qls da fare   :Cool: 

----------

## popposoft

boia mundi, è da stamattina che cerco di fetchare la 904, ma invano...

che mirror hai usato Cagnulein???

Devo dire che ho provato la 903 sul fisso dotato di nvidia fx 5200 e va veramente fluido, l'occupazione di cpu non sale mai oltre il 10% mentre sposto gioiosamente qua e là per il mio desktop le finestrelle trasparenti!!! (giustamente, lavorando sulla gpu *deve* essere così)

cosa che invece non riesco a fare sul portatile dotato di ati mobility 9000

/me rimane in attesa che ati faccia dei driver degni di tal nome e non un programmino che serva a far vedere colori e caratteri su uno schermo, e forse sa che dovrà attendere ancora a lungo...

----------

## Cagnulein

lo stanno mettendo ora nei distfiles, ma in compenso hanno tolto l'ebuild...ci sarà da aspettare domani mi sa  :Smile: 

----------

## popposoft

qualcosa su sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch si muove, l'ebuild c'è ancora, buon fetch a tutti!

----------

## hellraiser

http://dev.gentoo.org/~seemant/distfiles/

----------

## abaddon83

ma come si fa a fare in modo che il comando 

transsett .3 sia su tutte le finestre che si aprono o che comunque sono presenti sul desktop?

----------

## abaddon83

non riesco manco a far partire in automatico xcompmgr -c  :Sad: 

se lo metto nell'autostart di kde mi da un errore  :Sad: 

mentre da console va normalmente..

qualche idea thx

----------

## hellraiser

provalo a inserire nel tuo ~/.xinitrc mettendo

xcompmgr -c &

nn so se va'...ma penso di si...

----------

## oRDeX

prima o poi passerò anche io a Xorg visto che adesso qui sopra ho ancora xfree....appena ho di nuovo la linea, un bell'emerge sync e aggiorniamo tutto   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   avrò un pò di tempo da dedicare  :Razz: 

----------

## popposoft

Ho notato un interessante problema che riguarda i possessori di ati

Quando si fa partire fgl_glxgears o per dire lo screensaver in opengl, X muore, ma lo schermo rimane "bloccato", anche se il pc è perfettamente funzionante da ssh. basta lanciare startx nuovamente da ssh e lo schermo si ridisegna correttamente.

Il framebuffer delle console però non funziona più, quando si cambia terminale si hanno solo delle scrittine verdi, con la parvenza di caratteri ascii...

qualcuno di voi ha avuto questo problema?

ati drivers buggati come si diceva in questo thread?

rispondete numerosi  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Per chi é interessato é stata rilaciata la versione stabile di xorg-6.8.0

http://freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-September/003003.html

scommetto che l'ebuild arriverá fra poco.

----------

## Sparker

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> Ho notato un interessante problema che riguarda i possessori di ati
> 
> ...
> 
> ati drivers buggati come si diceva in questo thread?
> ...

 

Problema identico

X si riavvia anche se si fa partire OpenOffice...

Petizione driver ATI: 15751 "firme". uhm...

----------

## ScolaBirra

Installando la .99.904 mi sono spariti i fonts helvetica? qualcuno sa come mai? 

PS ho installato i corefonts.

----------

## emix

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> scommetto che l'ebuild arriverá fra poco.

 

E' arrivato. Se qualcuno lo prova posti qui la sua esperienza perché mi interessa... soprattutto se ha una scheda ati  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' arrivato. Se qualcuno lo prova posti qui la sua esperienza perché mi interessa... soprattutto se ha una scheda ati 

 

Provato.

Con la mia 9500Pro funziona benissimo ... se si disabilita l'estensione glx/dri...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   scommetto che l'ebuild arriverá fra poco. 
> 
> E' arrivato. Se qualcuno lo prova posti qui la sua esperienza perché mi interessa... soprattutto se ha una scheda ati 

 

ho una 9800 pro e sono in fase di compilazione.....

fra un'oretta ti sapro dire (prima provo con i soli driver 2d... poi magari provo anche quelli dell'ati)

Ciao!

----------

## Detronizator

Info:

per sfruttare le trasparenze, le finestre con ombra ecc... si deve fare qualcosa di particolare (ho sentito qualche cosa tipo "xcomp..." o "trans...") ma non ho ben capito.

Qualcuno che mi illumini?

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

Dopo aver installato xorg 6.8.0...

font partiti per le applicazioni gtk1 (il buon vecchio sylpheed e' diventato schifoso) 

le ombre sono usabili al limite della decenza (su un xp2400 con 1 gb di ram trascinare una finestra e' quasi un supplizio)

le trasparenze sono totalmente inusabili (bellissime ma  ti uccidono la macchina)

senza trasparenze e ombre, va tanto uguale al vecchio xorg 6.7.0 (non ho notato miglioramenti)

Ciao!

----------

## emix

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> le ombre sono usabili al limite della decenza 
> 
> ...
> 
> le trasparenze sono totalmente inusabili (bellissime ma  ti uccidono la macchina)

 

Mmmmh, questo è dovuto al fatto che questi effetti sfruttano l'hardware della scheda video, e quindi i driver, che nel caso di ati non hanno il supporto a queste cose.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## motaboy

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Dopo aver installato xorg 6.8.0...
> 
> font partiti per le applicazioni gtk1 (il buon vecchio sylpheed e' diventato schifoso) 
> 
> 

 

Qualcuno non ha letto il warning che appare all'inizio dell'emerge...

```

Please emerge this with USE=\"bitmap-fonts\" to enable 75dpi and 100dpi fonts.  Your GTK+-1.2 fonts may look screwy otherwise

Please emerge thie with USE=\"xprint\" to enable the Xprint extenstion -- Motif and motif apps will  "without it.

```

----------

## Detronizator

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Info:
> 
> per sfruttare le trasparenze, le finestre con ombra ecc... si deve fare qualcosa di particolare (ho sentito qualche cosa tipo "xcomp..." o "trans...") ma non ho ben capito.
> 
> Qualcuno che mi illumini?
> ...

 

Ho risolto, grazie cmq.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## flocchini

ho il seguente errore (sperando di aver incluso abbastanza perche' possiate farvene un'idea...) 

```
rm -f ur98.man

ln -s ../../../programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/input/ur98/ur98.man ur98.man

rm -f XDarwin.man

ln -s ../../../programs/Xserver/hw/darwin/XDarwin.man XDarwin.man

rm -f dumpkeymap.man

ln -s ../../../programs/Xserver/hw/darwin/utils/dumpkeymap.man dumpkeymapan

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0/work/xc/doc/m/misc'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0/work/xc/doc/m'

including in doc/hardcopy...

make: *** hardcopy: No such file or directory.  Stop.

make: Entering an unknown directorymake: Leaving an unknown directorymake]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0/work/xc/doc'

make[1]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

flocgentoo root #

```

e anche all'inizio dava degli errori su ebuild.sh che pero' non sono riuscito a copiare visto che e' partito a razzo a fare dell'altro. Utilizzo l'ultima versione di portage

----------

## assente

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le ombre sono usabili al limite della decenza (su un xp2400 con 1 gb di ram trascinare una finestra e' quasi un supplizio)
> 
> 

 

Mi hai risparmiato una domanda.. infatti con un athlon 1700 + driver nvidia, le trasparenze e le ombre funzionano, ma è da pazzi abilitarle; solo le ombre vanno abbastanza (quando minimizzo una finestra vedo un'alone grigio x un secondo), mentre le trasparenze sono proprio impossibili da tenere.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  *HexDEF6 wrote:*   Dopo aver installato xorg 6.8.0...
> 
> font partiti per le applicazioni gtk1 (il buon vecchio sylpheed e' diventato schifoso) 
> 
>  
> ...

 

a dire la verita quelle use le avevo gia impostate (con ufed) e credevo fosse sufficente... o no?

----------

## motaboy

Basta che controlli con

```

emerge -pv xorg-x11

```

Se sono attive allora il problema potrebbe essere il fatto che i percorsi dei fonts sono cambiati.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Basta che controlli con
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -pv xorg-x11
> ...

 

le flag sono attive, ma in effetti in /usr/share/fonts/75dpi e /usr/share/fonts/100dpi non c'e' dentro un tubo!!

che font devo emergere?? (e ho pure seguito questa guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts ma adesso do un occhio pure a questa: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220144&highlight=xorg+fonts )

Ciao!

----------

## akiross

Umm ma e' strano che vi vada lento... leggo in giro che a qualcuno va **bene** anche se succhia memoria (ovviamente).

Avete abilitato l'opzione

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

nella sezione Device del file di configurazione di xorg?

Leggevo che questo aiuta molto le performance

Io comunque aspettero' la versione stabile: da quanto ho capito ora c'e' solo la beta, e la stabile sembra che sara' decisamente migliorata sul punto di vista delle performance.

Vedremo!

Ciauz

----------

## HexDEF6

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io comunque aspettero' la versione stabile: da quanto ho capito ora c'e' solo la beta, e la stabile sembra che sara' decisamente migliorata sul punto di vista delle performance.
> 
> Vedremo!
> ...

 

Io sto usando la 6.8.0 stabile! (uscita ieri)

e ti assicuro che e' impossibile lavorare con ombre e trasparenze!

Ciao!

----------

## akiross

a me sembra di capire che quella uscita ieri sia ancora una beta, visto che prima di quella c'erano ancora le 6.7.99  :Very Happy:  non e' possibile (suppongo) che in 1 giorno abbiano rilasciato la beta e poi la stabile, no?

O forse ho capito male e non e' la beta

Detto questo, io aspetto comunque piu' avanti, sicuramente da questo rilascio troveranno qualcosa da migliorare

Ciauz

----------

## Cagnulein

tutto ok, qui. e prestazioni paragonabili a quelle senza trasparenze con nvidia geffofx 5200

----------

## hellraiser

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *akiross wrote:*   
> 
> Io comunque aspettero' la versione stabile: da quanto ho capito ora c'e' solo la beta, e la stabile sembra che sara' decisamente migliorata sul punto di vista delle performance.
> 
> Vedremo!
> ...

 

a me va benissimo...ombre e trasparenze vanno alla grande...

nn si notano nemmeno rallentamenti del sistema...

cmq questa è la versione stabile...nn la beta

----------

## HexDEF6

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me va benissimo...ombre e trasparenze vanno alla grande...
> 
> nn si notano nemmeno rallentamenti del sistema...
> ...

 

ma hai una nvidia??

Ciao!

----------

## hellraiser

si una nvidia geforce4 e sto usando i driver porprietari...l ultima versione mi pare...la 6111

pare tutto ok fin ora

a voi quanto tempo ha impiegato per emergere xorg-6.8.0? 

a me  

```

Thu Sep  9 23:23:36 2004 >>> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 10 minutes and 7 seconds.

```

su un athlonxp 2000 con 256mb di ram

le altre versioni su un ora e 15 minuti...

bho

----------

## Josuke

avete per caso info su metacity e trasparenze? avevo letto che la nuova versione avrebbe dovuto pensarci da sola senza bisogno di hack vari ecc ecc ma non ne ho più saputo nulla.

Comunque questo è il risultato di trasparenze e bordi vari sul mio pc...nessun rallentamento (o almeno così pare) (Athlon XP 2100 Nvidia Ti 64 Mb)

http://www.gentoo-italia.net/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Screenshot&id=schrmata_trasparenze

----------

## t0mcat

a me va discretamente con ombre e trasparenze: rallentamento non elevato nello spostamento delle finestre e dello scroll; trovo comunque inutile dover settare ogni volta la trasparenza per ogni finestra che apro, e le ombre mi vengono disegnate anche per le gdesklets e il terminale che ho schiaffato sul desktop, che dovrebbero sembrare invece un tutt'uno con esso, quindi l'effetto finale è tutt'altro che bello.

senza eyecandy vari comunque sembra più rapido come rendering delle finestre, sebbene abbia notato un leggero rallentamento nel caricamento dei programmi.

tirando le somme è ancora presto per questi ghirigori, c'è da aspettare che vengano ben sviluppati, a cominciare dal miglior supporto hardware, fino al poter scegliere come dove e quando impostare gli effetti.

----------

## assente

x i MacOSXisti:

anche voi notate un + o - rallentamento di xorg+ombre?

mhm.. mi sembra che i driver prop x Linux/PPC non ci siano ancora quindi intendo.. GENTOO/Darwin   :Smile: 

----------

## napo

Giusto per la cronaca:

incuriosito ho compilato l'ultima versione di expocity che, come si sa,  sostituisce metacity (quindi il wm di gnome), utilizzando come prefix "/usr" (in modo da sovrascrivere metacity).

Quando sono rientrato in gnome mi sono trovato attivato di default drop-shadow e trasparenze senza dover dare tanti comandi.

... peccato che sia lentissimo ...

----------

## Josuke

mm questa cosa mi intriga...ora lo provo

----------

## mambro

Con ombre e trasparenze funziona ma è lentissimo con un athlon 950Mhz, 384Mb di ram una Nvidia TNT2

è poi mi sembrano inutili le trasperenze se ogni volta che apro una nuova finestra devo settarne la trasparenza.... ma migliorerà col tempo   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

a titolo informativo..sappiate che Composite extensions mandano in vacca il systray di amsn...più che altro lo fanno diventare bianco latte

----------

## !equilibrium

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> cmq questa è la versione stabile...nn la beta

 

ciò non è del tutto esatto...

per essere esatti, solo Xorg 6.8.0 è stabile, mentre le funzioni per le trasparenze e le ombre sono *sperimentali* (nemmeno sono alpha-testing) e quindi disabilitate di default...

cito dalla ML ufficiale di Xorg:

```

About this Release:

In response to user and application developer demand, X.Org's X11R6.8 

brings forward widely anticipated fundamental facilities through this 

release. They include the first official X Window System Release support 

for:

        - Translucent windows

        - Window animation, window decorations like shadows

        - Support for accessibility applications

        - Support for 3D immersive user environments like Looking Glass(1) 

                and Croquet(2)

        - Support for large scale display walls using DMX(3)

These new facilities, some of which are still considered experimental, and 

so not enabled by default, have been under development for several years. 

```

----------

## hellraiser

ah Sorry 

 :Smile: 

----------

## hellraiser

non so se avete notato, ma le ombre di xcompmgr non sono tanto reali, cioe non rispettano una sorgente di luce, in quanto le ombre sono su tutti e 4 i lati di una finestra...

pero ho trovato qualcosa di interessante...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219858

praticamente usare il xcompmgr cvs, ke è molto piu realistico...

io lo sto provando ora....pare che vada tranquillamente bene!   :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> praticamente usare il xcompmgr cvs, ke è molto piu realistico...
> 
> io lo sto provando ora....pare che vada tranquillamente bene!  

 

molto interessante, e dovrebbe appesantire molto meno la macchina

visto che deve renderizzare solo la metà delle ombre rispetto a prima,

ora lo provo anche io...   :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a voi quanto tempo ha impiegato per emergere xorg-6.8.0? 
> 
> a me  
> ...

 

su un athlon xp 1800 e 256mb di ram

```

Sat Sep 11 14:05:41 2004 --> x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0

       merge time: 1 hour, 17 minutes, and 24 seconds.

```

Magari avevi il pc impegnato anche a fare altro in quel momento.

----------

## hellraiser

si si era occupato...ma non eccessivamente...

bho

----------

## Sasdo

me fa domanda scema che si pone da quando ha cambiato cursore del mouse:

ho un cursore del mouse ch fa l'ombra. Ed è un'ombra effettiva, domanda:

ma se si riesce ad appoggiare un'ombra su un cursore, che si vede ovunque, perchè sembra così complicato ottenere le ombre sui bordi delle finestre?

(sperando di non essere troppo ot..)

----------

## darkimage

GODO!...

a me è fluidissimo...

all'inzio faceva schifo ma è perchè stupidamente c'era questo...

```

#    Option      "RenderAccel"   "True"

```

se magari decommentassi  :Embarassed: 

cmq questo mi è stato utile per capire l'abisso che c'è

ora volevo sapere a cosa serve...

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

#    Option "RENDER" "Enable" <--- ...questo

EndSection

```

cmq una scheggia... con una geforce 2gts

edit: È SPETTACOLARE!!!

----------

## gutter

Ho provato ad usare le ombre e le trasparenze di xorg-x11-6.8.0. L'hardware che uso è:

1 - Processore: Athlon XP 2000 

2 - Scheda Video: GeForce2 MX /32 MB

3 - Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3

4 - Windows Manager: wmaker

5 - xcompmgr dal portage tree ufficiale (non la versione CVS)

e le mie impressioni sono state:

a - Le ombre sono al limite dell'usabilità

b - La trasparenza è si bella da vedere ma praticamente inutilizzabile dal momento che ad esempio se si trascina una finestra, resa trasparente, da un desktop virtuale ad un'altro va in crash tutto il sistema

Ho fatto un paio di screenshot:

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/transset-screen1.jpg

http://gutter.homelinux.com/images/transset-screen2.jpg

----------

## akiross

Bah, adesso mi sa che lo provo anche io, e se sul mio Athlon1000 con una gForce4MX va bene, credo che verro da ognuno di voi a spaccarvi la testa perche' non mettere RendelAcc  :Very Happy: 

scherzi a parte, e' strano che dia tutti questi problemi anche con pc veloci... sicuri di usare quella opzione?? MacOsX come cavolo fa ad essere cosi' veloce secondo voi? magia, un sistema grafico molto migliore di xorg o RenderAcc?  :Very Happy: 

Ora provo e poi vi diro' com'e' qui

ciauz

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Bah, adesso mi sa che lo provo anche io, e se sul mio Athlon1000 con una gForce4MX va bene, credo che verro da ognuno di voi a spaccarvi la testa perche' non mettere RendelAcc 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Mi sa che il problema non è tanto l'opzione in questione (che tra l'altro ho settato) quanto il fatto che il codice ancora è ad uno stadio embrionale.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> scherzi a parte, e' strano che dia tutti questi problemi anche con pc veloci... sicuri di usare quella opzione?? MacOsX come cavolo fa ad essere cosi' veloce secondo voi? magia, un sistema grafico molto migliore di xorg o RenderAcc? 
> ...

 

Vedi risposta precedente (codice embrionale)

----------

## akiross

Orca, l'hai settata? Si ma mi sembra strano che ad alcuni vada fluido e ad altri no. Sara' anche embrionale ma scherzi simili non dovrebbe farli  :Neutral: 

Giusto per curiosita', se fai glxgears hai valori accettabili? io mi mantengo sul migliaio... e ora sta per compilare Xorg. Poi ti diro' come va a me.

In ogni caso credo che per questo genere di cose una minima opzione possa fregare: magari non hai il directrendering (per spararne uno) e questo frega tutto il resto

Bah, vedremo

ciauz

----------

## X-Drum

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mmmmh, questo è dovuto al fatto che questi effetti sfruttano l'hardware della scheda video, e quindi i driver, che nel caso di ati non hanno il supporto a queste cose. 

 

ti correggo emix _NON_ c'è il minimo supporto!!!!!!!!!

NEIN!!!, nada, niente, caput, Zero, /dev/null......DOH!  :Twisted Evil: 

ho una 9700 sul laptop non mi va neppure 1 trasparenza...mav******

aehm dicevamo, provero' sul fisso dove ho su una Geffo 4

P.S(NEEEEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNNNNN)

----------

## akiross

salve!

posto da un Xorg con trasparenze  :Very Happy: 

Solo ombre e' piu' che usabile, anche se le ombre fanno un po pena... vabe

Solo trasparenza e' lento (azz, gia!) ma non inutilizzabile. Questo significa che se dovete spostare in continuazione le finestre e' pesante, ma in caso non le muovete spesso e' Ok. La memoria mi sembra che sia non molto piu' alta del solito.

In effetti mi accorgo ora che la trasparenza, sul mio desktop, e' fighissima visto che e' tutto chiaro, posso scrivere in 3 finestre senza doverle mettere in primo piano  :Smile: 

A proposito: da quando ho abilitato l'opzione di componimento per le trasparenze, idesk non mi visualizza piu' le icone, e fluxbox semplicemente ignora i "raise windows on click". Cioe' quando clicco su una finestra questa rimane comunque in background.

Capita anche a voi?

Comunque, credo che se si attivi l'opzione che durante lo spostamento della finestra, sposta solo il bordo (inzomma come su winzozz), la cosa possa essere ancora gestibile.

Su fluxbox e' l'opzione Opaque Window Moving.

Se la disabilito ovviamente va tutto liscio, e la trasparenza non e' assolutamente un problema.

Credo che lo terro' cosi'  :Very Happy: 

ciauz!

EDIT:

Una cosa molto interessante con le trasparenze (e un bel mod che faro' per flux), e' che quando una finestra perde il focus diventa trasparente per 0.2, mentre quando lo acquista per 0.8. Cosi' e' comodo, utile, bello, anche se un po' pesante per la memoria, credo

Ora vedo se riesco a farlo su fluxbox, poi vi diro'

ciauz!

----------

## t0mcat

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Una cosa molto interessante con le trasparenze (e un bel mod che faro' per flux), e' che quando una finestra perde il focus diventa trasparente per 0.2, mentre quando lo acquista per 0.8. Cosi' e' comodo, utile, bello, anche se un po' pesante per la memoria, credo

 

prima però si dovrebbe far in modo che ogni nuova finestra venga aperta con una trasparenza di default.

----------

## gutter

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Orca, l'hai settata? Si ma mi sembra strano che ad alcuni vada fluido e ad altri no. Sara' anche embrionale ma scherzi simili non dovrebbe farli 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Io credo che invece i problemi siano normali visto che gli autori stessi lo hanno sottolineato. Quello che non ho ancora capito è:

ma tu ad esempio quando "arrotoli" una minestra o la minimizzi per poi rimassimizzarla non noti alcun rallentamento  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   Cioè è fluido come quando usavi la relesase precedende di xorg   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto per curiosita', se fai glxgears hai valori accettabili? io mi mantengo sul migliaio... e ora sta per compilare Xorg. Poi ti diro' come va a me.
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Prendo intorno a 1000 (anche se come ho ripetuto più di una volta i valori dei glxgears non sono per niente validi), comunque ti posso dire che gioco ad ut2003 tranquillamente   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Con un 1500+ e la gefoce 4200ti le ombre vanno bene, sposto le finestre fluidissime (previa modifica al xorg.conf).

Però non sono usabili perchè sono orribili (andrebbe usato il cvs...) e mi impediscono ad alcune cose di visualizzarsi, tipo il menù di kde per dirne una.

Cmq senza RendelAcc era impossibile spostare una finestra, mentre ora è fluisissima!

----------

## akiross

Si, arrotolamenti e cose simili sono normali e veloci.

Il problema della lentezza (fluida ma lenta, inzomma: non va a scatti) e' solo nello spostamento opaco delle finestre

Per quanto riguarda FluxBox, non ho trovato, per ora, documentazioni su come eseguire un comando all'apertura di un'app, o quando acquista/perde il focus.

**forse** e' uno di quei magici parametri che i file di config di fluxbox mette a disposizione e che nessuno usa, sta di fatto che non conosco guide complete a riguardo (quindi non so dove vedere) e con google non trovo niente in merito.

io comunque ho la 0.9.9, magari i miei problemi sono risolti nella .10, ma aspetto un po' prima di metterla.

Se avete notizie fate sapere, anche per altri WM

CIauz!

----------

## hellraiser

ho trovato una nuova versione di xcompmgr patchata che lo trovate a questo indirizzo http://osiris.student.utwente.nl/~blubber/xcompmgr-blubber-0.1.1.tar.bz2

basta scompattarlo, dare ./configure && make 

ha delle nuove opzioni...

```

usage: xcompmgr [-d display] [-n] [-c radius] [-i distance] [-o opacity] [-a] [-f] [-F] [-C]

```

provatelo ne vale la pena...

io lo lancio con questi parametri...

 xcompmgr -c4 -o0.7 -i5 &

addioS

----------

## fonzy81

Non riesco a installare xcompmgr.

Seguo la procedura quando vado a fare ./autogen.sh mi da

```

portatile xcompmgr # ./autogen.sh

autoreconf-2.59: Entering directory `.'

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: not using Gettext

autoreconf-2.59: running: aclocal  --output=aclocal.m4t

autoreconf-2.59: `aclocal.m4' is created

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: tracing

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: not using Libtool

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoconf

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoheader

autoreconf-2.59: running: automake --add-missing --copy

configure.ac: 9: `automake requires `AM_CONFIG_HEADER', not `AC_CONFIG_HEADER'

automake-1.5: configure.ac: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE' must be used

automake-1.5: configure.ac: installing `./install-sh'

automake-1.5: configure.ac: installing `./mkinstalldirs'

automake-1.5: configure.ac: installing `./missing'

automake-1.5: Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

automake-1.5: Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

automake-1.5: configure.ac: installing `./depcomp'

autoreconf-2.59: automake failed with exit status: 1

```

Perke?

----------

## Cagnulein

provato e va da dio  :Smile:  ( il nuovo xcompmrg  :Smile:  )

----------

## =DvD=

Per me va bene giusto per fare una prova!

----------

## Cagnulein

mmm...mi si è piantato 2 volte nelle ultime 2 ore...

----------

## hellraiser

stesso problema...mi si pianta da solo immotivatamente...con un segment fault   :Sad: 

----------

## t0mcat

anche a me si pianta casualmente, con lo schermo tutto corrotto, niente input da tastiera o mouse, ma i servizi ancora attivi e funzionanti.

----------

## mambro

Non so se capita anche a voi ma quando metto nell'xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

Non mi visualizza + le dockapps.... uso fluxbox 0.9.9

Una volta commentata quella parte funziona bene..

Capita anche a voi?

----------

## Nikso

Finalmente sono riuscito a rimettere in sesto il mio sistema gentoo

Tutto liscio tranne queste goduriose trasparenze...

Ho gnome su xorg 6.8 con una nvidia Ti4200; xorg.conf editato correttamente.

Quando avvio xcmpmgr i bordi delle finestre si trasformano in qualcosa di indicibilmente... brutto (sembra di stare sulle alpha di longhorn  :Shocked:  )

Posso risolverlo o devo aspettare le prossime versioni?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Qualcuno sa se finalmente gli ati-drivers closed vanno d'accordo con xorg 6.8? No, perché per via dell'aggiornamento al 6.8 io ho il sistema bloccato, non posso aggiornarlo a meno di spippolare con portage e cose varie nonché produrmi in qualche macumba...

----------

## cataenry

ancora nada per quel che so io..

----------

## akiross

Raga confesso di non aver letto tutti questi post, ma ho un problema, magari ne avete gia parlato:

ho messo l'ultima versione di xorg che ho trovato in portage (credo -r1), le trasparenze vanno che e' una /\/\eraviglia, pero' iDesk da qualche problema. Ho attivato la composizione nel config di Xorg, e adesso le iconcine non si vedono mentre le label sotto le icone ci sono ma pasticciate. Insomma, sostanzialmente bruttissime, anche se funzionano ancora (clickando sullo spazio dove una volta c'era l'icona il programma si apre)

Come mai? Qualche modo per risolvere?

Gracias!

Ciauz[/img]

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao a tutti,

Ho appena finito di leggere tutto il thread per evitare di fare domande a cui qualcun'altro avesse già risposto. Volevo chiedere. Io ho una Radeon 9600SE. Per usare Xorg-6.8.0 devo fare unmerge di ati-drivers, mettere nel kernel il supporto al radeon del kernel e poi installare xfree-drm, giusto? Perchè con gli ati-drivers non funziona Xorg-6.8.0, giusto?

Il fatto è che un mese fa' avendo riinstallato tutto, avevo messo gli ati-drivers e in seguito a vevo fatto upgrade di xorg al 6.8 e funzionava tutto (ma non me ne resi conto). Poi ho installato OpenOffice e non voleva partire. Indi ho dato la colpa al nuovo Xorg e ho downgradato Xorg al 6.7.0. Ora però volevo provarlo.

Qualcuno mi sa dire come ha fatto una scheda ati?

Grazie mille a tutti!!!

----------

## Vide

Io ti posso dire, da quello che ho appreso in sti giorni, che se hai una ATI > 9200 (quindi 9200 esclusa), il driver radeon non supporta il 3D.

Io però ho una 9200 (e il 3D infatti va), ma le trasparenze vanno lente abbestia  :Sad:  qualcuno ha qualche epserienza in merito?

----------

## AlbertoSSj

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Qualcuno mi sa dire come ha fatto una scheda ati?
> 
> 

 

Da quanto ho capito o rinunci all'accellerazione 3d, o rinunci alle trasparenze.

Perche il modulo radeon non ti da l'accellerazione 3d.

----------

## iDreamer

io con la nvidia fa una favola...

solo una cosa... per le ombre sono riuscito a farle partire all'avvio di kde in automatico per le trasparenze non si può farle applicare in automatico a tutte le finestre?

----------

## Cerberos86

Athlon xp 2400+, Geffo Ti 4200 64M e con Render Accel và DA DIO !

Ok, uso fluxbox... però è una figata... unico problema...

[OT]

Ho problemi a gestire immagini XPM (non riesco a salvarle con Gimp) e ho letto un po' in giro che potrebbe dipendere anche da Xorg...

Come faccio ad aggiornarlo senza perdere la possibilità di ombre e trasparenze? Ho usato CVS per installare...

[/OT]

Byez

----------

## cagnaluia

MA... le SHADOWS.. come le posso fare... su xorg o sul gdm???!!!

[img:11e424902e]http://img219.exs.cx/img219/9223/immagine19ec.jpg[/img:11e424902e]

 :Shocked: 

----------

## PboY

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

tutorial sia per le trasparenze che per le ombre

----------

## cagnaluia

nn vedo niente di nuovo....  :Sad: 

----------

## PboY

xcompmgr -cCfF -r7 -o.65 -l-10 -t-8 -D7 &

queste sono le impostazioni che usa il tipo del wiki per le ombre ... prova ad usare questo comando ...

----------

## Crash-Override

 *AlbertoSSj wrote:*   

>  *Neomubumba wrote:*   Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Qualcuno mi sa dire come ha fatto una scheda ati?
> 
>  
> ...

 

se avete invidia basta aggiungere alla sezione della scheda video 

Option "RenderAccel" "1"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

e cosi si possono avere sia trasparenze che ombre e avere l'accelerazione 3d , a me va benone senza problemi.

se era una cosa già risaputa chiedo scusa.

----------

## masterbrian

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> io con la nvidia fa una favola...
> 
> solo una cosa... per le ombre sono riuscito a farle partire all'avvio di kde in automatico per le trasparenze non si può farle applicare in automatico a tutte le finestre?

 

Mi puoi dire come hai fatto? In particolare mi interesserebbe sapre dove hai inserito xcompmgr per farlo eseguire ogni volta che parte kdm (o che l'utente si logga)

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> io con la nvidia fa una favola...
> 
> solo una cosa... per le ombre sono riuscito a farle partire all'avvio di kde in automatico per le trasparenze non si può farle applicare in automatico a tutte le finestre?

 

http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=16114

Se ti interessa, fatti una copia di

```
/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase
```

nell'overlay.

Aggiungi in 

```
kdebase/files/
```

 la patch che scarichi da link sopra citato.

Modifica l'ebuild di kdebase aggiungendo alla funzione 

```
src_unpack()
```

 la riga: 

```
epatch ${FILESDIR}/<nomepatch>.diff
```

Ricompila kdebase.

Ah, scarica anche il "xcompmgr" modificato e installalo (puoi modificare uno degli ebuild gia' presenti per xcompmgr per installare quella versione)

Nel 3.4 questa funzionalita' sara' di serie.

----------

## iDreamer

be ho semplicemente aggiunto nel file kdeinit il comando per le ombre...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

Salve...

Ansioso di provare ombre e trasparenze accellerate... leggevo questo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

in riferimento a questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-211171-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-trasparenze+ombre-start-175.html

Ma... ora mi chiedo.. è possibile gia in fase di compilazione di un nuovo xorg.... settare ombre e trasparenze?

Di più... ho fatto un emerge -p xorg-x11, ma risponde che ho un blocco su ../ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)...  :Confused: 

----------

## lavish

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma... ora mi chiedo.. è possibile gia in fase di compilazione di un nuovo xorg.... settare ombre e trasparenze?

 

Cosa intendi?  :Shocked:   Le trasparenze non si devono mica attivare in compilazione....

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di più... ho fatto un emerge -p xorg-x11, ma risponde che ho un blocco su ../ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)... 

 

e' un problema iper-duplicato... cerca nel forum prima di postare

----------

## cagnaluia

ok.. lho sistemato con un emerge -O opengl-update...

ps... ah.. si ok.. sapevo che nn era legato alla compilazione di xorg.. ma speravo che qualcosa si poteva fare gia in compilazione..

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto un merge del thread di cagnaluia

----------

## cagnaluia

grazie:D

ho provato a seguire il discorso la.. sulle trasparenze.. ma mi frega il mouse e la tastiera..... boh.... tolgo tutto

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho provato oggi la famosa estensione composite su una scheda nvidia geffo mx 200 da 32, con un duro 750 e 256 di ram, e che dire?

MERAVIGLIOSE! fluidissime! mentre sul pc di casa che è una via epia, sarebbero scattosette...

qualcuno le usa di default?  non ho fatto ancora test approfonditi...

e altra domandona... quanto attivo l'estensione, le finestre mi vanno sopra i panneli di gnome, quindi quando ingrandisco una finestra mi copre qualisasi cosa.... è normale?

----------

## .:chrome:.

io sto usando da tempo la versione hard-masked di xorg-x11. quella che per intenderci diventerà Xorg-X11-6.9

non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema. è sempre stato stabilissimo. ho usato composite per un po' ma mi ha stufato per la lentezza delle animazioni, che possono essere carine quanto vuoi, ma quando sono di fretta, mi da fastidio stare ad aspettare che si disegnino i menu...

l'unica cosa che mi ha dato rogne è stata la gestione delle trasparenze, che sulla mia scheda video non ha mai voluto funzionare in modo decente.

adesso sta diventando abbastanza stabile il nuovo layout di Xorg-X11-7.0, che non cambierà di una virgola, rispetto a 6.9, ma sarà modularizzato. con quello sarà davvero interessante vedere che prestazioni avranno i sistemi

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io sulla epia uso xorg unstable, e mi trovo bene, ma è comunque troppo lento, invece sul nvidia và perfettamente.

per la velocità dei menù penso si possa settare, anche se non ho capito bene come...

e per il discorso che le finestre massimizzate coprono le barre dei menù? ti è capitato?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> e per il discorso che le finestre massimizzate coprono le barre dei menù? ti è capitato?

 

si. devi avviare gnome-panel DOPO xcompmgr

se metti xcompmgr tra i servizi che partono con la sessione ti basta dargli un numero relativamente basso. io usavo 47 e andava tutto bene

se lo avvii a mano, basta fare un killall gnome-panel

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

grazie mille!   :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> per la velocità dei menù penso si possa settare, anche se non ho capito bene come...

 

usa le opzioni -I 0.03 e -O 0.02 nel comando xcompmgr mettendo i valori che preferisci:

-I imposta la velocità con cui appaiono i menu

-O la velocità con cui scompaiono

più alto è il valore, più rapida è l'animazione

Ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   e per il discorso che le finestre massimizzate coprono le barre dei menù? ti è capitato? 
> 
> si. devi avviare gnome-panel DOPO xcompmgr
> 
> se metti xcompmgr tra i servizi che partono con la sessione ti basta dargli un numero relativamente basso. io usavo 47 e andava tutto bene
> ...

  ;

io 20 và anche la parte dello gnome-splash con le ombre  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> io 20 và anche la parte dello gnome-splash con le ombre 

 

fai attenzione: avviandolo troppo presto a me ha dato parechci fastidi. c'erano componenti di GNOME che non si avviavano, o che si schiantavano inesorabilmente ogni tre per due...

purtroppo è una cosa che non sono mai stato in grado di risolvere, perché non sono mai andato ad isolare i diversi componenti di GNOME per guardare dove e come loggavano. mi sono accontentato di mettere xcompmgr con un ordine di avvio >40, e quello era già sufficiente per avere lo splash con le ombreggiature

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ho provato diversi valori per l'avvio con gnome, dal 20 al 49, ma in tutti i casi non sono più in grado di terminare la sessione...

sia avviano le estensioni e tutto funziona benissimo, però poi se vado su termina sessione, non termina nulla, il mause si può muovere ma non posso più cliccare nulla, per tornare ad usare il pc devo riavviare X.

cosa potrebbe essere?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ho provato diversi valori per l'avvio con gnome, dal 20 al 49, ma in tutti i casi non sono più in grado di terminare la sessione...
> 
> sia avviano le estensioni e tutto funziona benissimo, però poi se vado su termina sessione, non termina nulla, il mause si può muovere ma non posso più cliccare nulla, per tornare ad usare il pc devo riavviare X.
> 
> cosa potrebbe essere? 

 

ho notato anche io questo fatto. però io sto testando il nuovo X11 modulare.

mi sono detto pazienza e ho rinunciato a xcompmgr, almeno finché non sistemano.

manda una segnalazione su bugzilla

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

ok, grazie.

----------

## lex82

Ciao a tutti,

ho letto la guida sul wiki rigurdante l'attivazione degli effetti grafici di X.org. Quella guida spiega, però come installare Xcompmgr e TransSet ma non come utilizzarli. Oltretutto accenna anche ad un'altro programma: Kompmgr che dovrebbe essere lo stesso di Xcompmgr ma per KDE. In effetti utilizzando Xcompmgr e attivando l'estensione "Composite" mi si vedono le ombre delle finestre e le trasparenze ma non tutto funziona bene, ad esempio quando ridimensiono una finestra i controlli me li rende trasparenti!   :Shocked: 

Comunque la mia domanda è: si possono attivare in KDE effetti del genere (ombre, trasparenze... tipo Mac OS X per chiarire) senza avere problemi?

----------

## .:chrome:.

infatti xcompmgr & soci sono ancora non ufficiali e nessuno garantisce che funzionino bene (e che funzionino affatto).

quanto a come utilizzarli... la guida è abbastanza ben fatta.

la risposta alla tua ultima domanda comunque è NO, almeno finché si utilizzerò X11-6.8. già il passaggio a 6.9 dovrebbe migliorare non poco le cose

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da lex82 con questo

----------

